

The Morality Of A/B Testing – Ethics in a Data Driven World - astigsen
http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/29/ethics-in-a-data-driven-world/

======
ASneakyFox
This is way over blown out of proportion beyond belief. It's not like they
blocked off peoples access to food, they choose not to highlight some ones
status update.

The true story is how did face book get to the point that crituqing its
algorithms have "ethical" implications , and why are there no question of
ethics when Google alters their search engine as they do constantly..

